# Lathe opinions.



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for a new, heavier duty, full sized lathe. I've been working on my HF full sized for a while now and, contrary to popular opinion, it has been a good one thus far, but it does have its' limitations. 

I've been looking at the Nova and Jet lathes and just started researching the Laguna. I have no experience with any of these and was wondering if any of you who do would share your opinions of them, their ups and downs and just a general overview. I'm trying to keep it in the under $2K range. I'd like variable speed reversible and, basically, some stout, smooth tooling. It seems that they're all built in China these days and many different brands come out of the same factory. I'd definitely like to buy American if at all possible and something that'll have parts and accessories available for a very long time. I had actually considered a Shopsmith just for the lathe because of the availability of parts for any of their machines and their quality, but that's a lot to spend for just a lathe. I've got a shop full of individual free standing tools I don't need that "versatility" or the over $5K price tag for the Mark VII. 

Any and all opinions would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to make any snap decisions only to find out that I could have done better or gotten more ir higher quality for the same or less money. I'd like this to be the last one I have to purchase. 

Thank you.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I know I sound like a broken record,but check Grizzly's I have this lathe and love it it runs as smooth as silk, I have turned 20 inch bowls on it and it is rock solid

http://www.grizzly.com/products/22-...766?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, we you like your lathe....*












Catpower said:


> I know I sound like a broken record,but check Grizzly's. I have this lathe and love it it runs as smooth as silk, I have turned 20 inch bowls on it and it is rock solid
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/22-...766?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


I can't get my broken records to play ..... what's your secret?


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Well, so far it seems unanimous! *laughing* I was looking at this very same lathe last night in the Grizzly industrial catalog. 

I was looking at this one before the others, but I saw a few bad reviews on it so I wanted to keep looking. However, if both of you who own and use the lathe recommend it, I may have to look at it a little harder. I know Grizzly makes quality tools, but, and it's probably BS, I read on one of the sites that these were actually made in Taiwan and that they weren't worthy of the Grizzly name. I guess I'm back to the drawing/research board because if this is truly as well made as you claim, and made in America, It'll definitely make the top of the list. 

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Tenn Turner said:


> Well, so far it seems unanimous! *laughing* I was looking at this very same lathe last night in the Grizzly industrial catalog.
> 
> I was looking at this one before the others, but I saw a few bad reviews on it so I wanted to keep looking. However, if both of you who own and use the lathe recommend it, I may have to look at it a little harder. I know Grizzly makes quality tools, but, and it's probably BS, I read on one of the sites that these were actually made in Taiwan and that they weren't worthy of the Grizzly name. I guess I'm back to the drawing/research board because if this is truly as well made as you claim, and made in America, It'll definitely make the top of the list.
> 
> Thanks for your responses!



I have read some of the reviews also, a lot of them are pretty petty, and nothing to do with the lathe itself. It is a very well machined piece and I am rather picky

But if you want to buy made in the USA these are pretty good machines too

http://www.turnrobust.com/


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Catpower said:


> I have read some of the reviews also, a lot of them are pretty petty, and nothing to do with the lathe itself. It is a very well machined piece and I am rather picky
> 
> But if you want to buy made in the USA these are pretty good machines too
> 
> http://www.turnrobust.com/


Man! Those Robust lathes look like monsters. I didn't see any pricing, but I will check back on those and get some pricing before I make the final leap. Thank you, Catpower.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks like a Jet. JMHO. What is the voltage? Warranty? Good luck on making a decision. Buying a lathe is like buying a car- lots to choose from.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2017)

if your looking into getting a Jet lathe, Jet usually has a black friday sale usually 10-15% off. you can pick yourself up a good lathe either a Jet 1640 or a 1840 both of those lathes are very good quality. If you're not in a big hurry and want to save some cash, jet would be the way to go. Powermatic also makes some very good quality lathes. I've turned on a lot of different lathes from Laguna to Robust. I work for Craft Supplies USA in Utah as a technician. I am quite familiar with all of these lathes besides the Grizzly because we don't sell them. If you guys have any questions on these lathes or the pricing i'd be more than happy to help you fella out. 1-800-551-8876


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Why is it that the Jet, Shopfox and Grizzly all look the same?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

holtzdreher said:


> Why is it that the Jet, Shopfox and Grizzly all look the same?


They are made in the same factory in China.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Pineknot_86 said:


> They are made in the same factory in China.



Right beside some of the old American brands, PM looks a lot like them too


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

This is what I meant. It's a enigma wrapped up in a conundrum. *laughing* And, like buying a car, everyone has their preferences. Unfortunately, lathes, unlike table saws or miter saws. are not the most popular of all the woodworking tools so there's no place, at least not close to me, where you can go and look at a show area with numerous lathes side by side, actually put hands on them and do an up close and personal comparison. I'm in the process of joining a turning group that has been in existence for quite some time so I'm hoping to get some insight and to possibly see some different lathes first hand. Thankfully, I'm in no hurry to run right out and buy one so I have plenty of time to keep looking and comparing. 

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Iy is a shame no one has been able to put the different brands together and do a REAL comparison of the parts fit and finish. I currently have a 12 x 34 Harbor Freight lathe that costs a third of what some identical differently painted lathes cost. Are they really better? What added features to some might make a difference to a buying customer. Other than the motor on the HF seems to be right where it sucks in dust from operating, the HF seems designed well enough for the price. But the more expensive identical lathes have the same design problem. For instance are the bearings any different? is their a difference in the finish of the parts? etc. If there is no difference, I think Harbor Freight would chomp at the bit to publicize such a comparison. 

Frankly, I see little reason for a swivel head stock, if a lathe has outboard turrning capacity. For that reason, an older Floor model Delta or Powermatic would seem to be the next step as opposed to a $2,500 dollar lathe. If a motor goes bad, it is easier to find a replacement, bearings are available, I think I am going to look for a used floor model of one of the older work horses. .


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

A lathe is a pretty basic tool, if you are good turning the machine really doesn't make a whole lot of difference, but once you get used to the newer options like variable speed speed read out and reverse, you sure would miss it if you didn't have it

Now the tooling does make a difference, tool steel doesn't keep an edge like HSS or carbide so sometimes you spend as much time sharpening as you do turning


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Dang fat fingers! Phone typing was not meant for those with fat thumbs. :surprise2:


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

I am the king of online ordering, but in this case I sure wish there was a woodworking store within reasonable driving distance where I could go and just get an eyes on/hands on look at numerous lathes side by side and do the comparisons. I can read all the specs online and read all the reviews which, in general, are skewed just by personal preference which, as we all know, one man's trash is another man's treasure. 

I have to agree with Holtzdreher on the HF full sized lathe. That's what I currently have and I've had no problem with it, even turning some pretty large stock. However, a lot of the tooling like the locks on the banjo and tool rest are cheap as is the tailstock lock, the motor is in a bad place for picking up dust, but that's pretty easily remedied with a quick blast from an air nozzle after each session. The motor is sealed so the dust is only getting into the cooling fins. I disagree on the swivel head stock, however. I have used it to turn a few big bowl blanks with a homemade, floor standing tool rest (and two bags of cement on the bottom shelf for stability. and truly enjoyed the ability to turn something that big and plan on doing it again one day. I guess, aside from some of the tooling locks, my only other complaint is that the lowest speed is 600 RPM's which, when turning bigger or delicate stock, is far too fast. 

I guess what I'm looking for is a much stouter unit with variable speed starting at 200 RPM or so with a speed readout, reversible and versatile-a company that makes accessories specifically for their product including spare parts and improvements. More importantly, I'd love to find one made in the USA, but the more I delve into them, the more I see that those are few and far between. I may be wrong, and I often am, but the only one I see so far that meets that criteria is the Shopsmith which is not an option so I'll have to lower some of those standards while not settling. I'm looking for that forever lathe which may not exist, but I'm 57 so the odds are in the lathe's favor as far as outlasting me if I find that one stout lathe that meets the criteria I'm searching for. 

Oh well! The search continues.


----------



## bornleader (Mar 18, 2014)

*Robust Scout*

I turned tops for children at the Center for Art in Wood in Philadelphia, PA https://centerforartinwood.org/ last month on a Robust Scout lathe. http://www.turnrobust.com/product/scout/ All the basic features worked the same as other lathes I've used. The different feature is the red 'stop' bar that runs the length of the bed - it is a little hard to get used to when first starting to use. However as a safety feature I found it to be an excellent idea. As we age, the ability to shift the lathe stand so it can be used seated could be a benefit for some. The lathe's components are 85% US made. The specs are good and has options for out-board turning with the extension. I have a Jet 1642 and I find no difference in the turning experience using the Robust Scout.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I have an older full size Powermatic lathe that had originally been in a school shop. It is heavy duty and heavy. It was a bear to move, but it doesn't even think about wobbling when in use. I found it on eBay from a guy who bought the surplus lathes from schools and refurbished them. It was a fraction of the price of a new one, although it did take some patience to find one that was nice and not too far away.


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Quickstep said:


> I have an older full size Powermatic lathe that had originally been in a school shop. It is heavy duty and heavy. It was a bear to move, but it doesn't even think about wobbling when in use. I found it on eBay from a guy who bought the surplus lathes from schools and refurbished them. It was a fraction of the price of a new one, although it did take some patience to find one that was nice and not too far away.


Now that would be a dream come true. Those things were built like battleships. I can imagine you had one heck of a time moving that around and getting it set up. The beauty of those oldies is that there's still room for modifications and updates and the castings will outlast us all. I haven't seen any for sale either on eBay or anywhere within reasonable pick up range or that would definitely be an option I'd consider and am considering should the right deal come along. I've got a trailer and a fairly stout back and I'd love to have one of those monsters.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have had my Grizzly now for two years and love it G0766. Had the Novas and General Internationals as well love the Griz.


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Just wanted to thank you all for your input and suggestions. I've been hemming and hawing for long enough so today I ordered the Laguna 1836.

After months of reading everything I could find, watching more youtube videos than a body has a right to and comparing options, etc., I decided this was the one for me. I have a feeling it's just the right size to suit my current and future needs and it's built like a Sherman tank. 

Thanks again for all your input. It definitely helped. 

Happy Turning!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Bob Willing said:


> I have had my Grizzly now for two years and love it G0766. Had the Novas and General Internationals as well love the Griz.


I have one too, I love it, just got finished turning an 18 in segmented bowl, without it exploding LOL

I really need to get some longer tooling

One thing I think they should do is either make the hole in the banjo big enough to hold a 1 inch tool post or offer different tool rests, I have the machinery to build my own posts, but a lot of people don't. I had to build a 10 curved tool rest to finish the inside of the bowl


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Catpower said:


> I have one too, I love it, just got finished turning an 18 in segmented bowl, without it exploding LOL
> 
> I really need to get some longer tooling
> 
> One thing I think they should do is either make the hole in the banjo big enough to hold a 1 inch tool post or offer different tool rests, I have the machinery to build my own posts, but a lot of people don't. I had to build a 10 curved tool rest to finish the inside of the bowl



I bought a 1" drill bit and made mine bigger using a drill press.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I just picked up an old Floor model variable speed Rockwell 46-525. It came out of a chair factory. It is a 12 inch swing, but up to 16 in the bed gap and it has outboard turning. Mostly got it because it has indexing and a speed as low as 340 rpm. My help to move it into the shop did not show up, so I moved it myself 6 days ago. My back stopped hurting yesterday. I just got it set up finally yesterday and am going to try it out this afternoon.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Bob Willing said:


> I bought a 1" drill bit and made mine bigger using a drill press.



That would be too easy LOL I was going to do that but since I had to weld up the rest I just turned the post down to 15/16


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

holtzdreher said:


> I just picked up an old Floor model variable speed Rockwell 46-525. It came out of a chair factory. It is a 12 inch swing, but up to 16 in the bed gap and it has outboard turning. Mostly got it because it has indexing and a speed as low as 340 rpm. My help to move it into the shop did not show up, so I moved it myself 6 days ago. My back stopped hurting yesterday. I just got it set up finally yesterday and am going to try it out this afternoon.


*laughing* I see you have the same kind of "help" I always get, Holtzdreher! I all ready plan on putting that behemoth Laguna together myself when it comes and cut out the hemming and hawing I always get when I ask for help. Funny how when they need help it's always life and death and I have one of those "can't say no" personalities. Oh well. If your back is healing and nothing's broken I guess mission accomplished. I'm sure you're going to enjoy many years with that Rockwell. Those things were built like Sherman tanks. Enjoy your session this afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

When I bought my girzz I knew I would not have help so I ordered the hydraulic lift table for the same shipment. Than when I sold my Nova I used the same table to load it on the buyers truck. The table helped me assemble the lathe. No help required. When you live remotely you learn to improvise.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Bob Willing said:


> When I bought my girzz I knew I would not have help so I ordered the hydraulic lift table for the same shipment. Than when I sold my Nova I used the same table to load it on the buyers truck. The table helped me assemble the lathe. No help required. When you live remotely you learn to improvise.


I have thought about getting a couple of those to rig up a raising and lowering platform in my shop, it gets tough bending down low the older I get, figured I could keep projects higher so I don't have to bend as much


----------



## Tenn Turner (Sep 17, 2017)

I was looking a little closer last night and realized that the rafters are such in my shop that it would be easy to put a couple of heavy eyebolts in the ceiling and use a couple of the cable winches I have to make a lift. That would at least get the bed up on sawhorses so I can mount the legs. The legs are 80lbs each. I can only imagine what the bed with the power head and tailstock on it must weigh. I think that may be the answer. Hopefully the delivery driver will back right up to the garage door. I requested a lift gate so that should pretty much streamline things enough to save the discs in my 57 year old, massively abused back.


----------

